# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Goats Head Soup

## Flyblown

I'd love to ask Keith Richards how he came up with that name for an album.

Anyway seemed like a good day to boil a couple of heads. A goat and a fallow that have been hanging on the fence for a few months for the insects to do their work.

We have one of our boys' rather sheltered friends staying this weekend. Progeny of hipster vegetarians I think. When I casually mentioned we were having goats head soup for lunch the look on his face should have been captured on the camera because we could have made a fortune from a globally successful GIF. I believe he is still hiding in the boy's bedroom. It feels a bit like being cruel to someone's pet rabbit so I suppose I ought to lay off.





Note use of empty fuel cans as windbreaks. Safety first.

----------


## Frogfeatures

OMG, his parents are going to get him counselling, after he gets home



Well done, sir !

----------


## gonetropo

goats head soup is a delicacy in mexico.

speaking of keef. do you know the difference between the rolling stones and a scottish sheep farmer?
the stones sand " hey you, get off of my cloud"
the sheep farmer yelled "hey mcleod, get off off my ewe"

----------


## Wingman

I read the topic and instantly thought Id open the thread  to see goat heads hit by high speed frangable  "soup makers"...

Next best thing I suppose.. tormenting melinial snowflakes.. another fun sport  :Grin:

----------


## dannyb

nice looking billy head, What's he measure tip to tip ?

----------


## Flyblown

I haven't measured it @dannyb. Not massive by any means, about 30"? He's a "memory" trophy, in that the shot that took him out was one of my more memorable efforts with the 6.5 Creedmoor. Half an hour of waiting in properly shit weather, sussing the wind, showers, misty rain that for a while blotted him out altogether. I think it was 470m or so which isn't that far compared to a still day, but it wasn't still... Cold bore with a still gusty breeze from 4 o'clock ish, optics all wet and thistles up my nose. Waited for him to sidle across so he'd hopefully tumble down to the track below. He obliged. Had about 6 metres to walk uphill to fetch it!

But fuck me the goat has had the last laugh. What a BAD SMELL this head boiling makes. I never can handle it. Shit it permeates everything despite being outside. Jesus. Am considering washing my hands in bleach. Far out it STINKS. I'm going to have a boiling hot shower. I am deeply unpopular with the kids, who I made pick up all the bits of gristle and lips and hair off driveway.

----------


## dannyb

Rookie mistake I tipped all my lips brains and etc onto the lawn and the birds cleaned it up for me.
granted it does stink but once boiled and bleached mine doesn't stink at all and is hanging in our sitting room.
Hit me up if you have any questions on the process  :Thumbsup: 
A water blaster in the hole in the bottom of the skull blows the brains clean out once they've been simmered for a few hours to soften them up.

----------


## Cordite

Have you no ant nests where you live @Flyblown?

----------


## Flyblown

It's all good fellas, yes the water blaster was put to good use. It stripped both skulls very nicely, got rid of all the milky horrors from inside the skulls.

No ants nests, and no desire to encourage them either...

Have done this many times in the past, the flies and earwigs and various other creatures did a good job. Was very easy to remove the last of the soft parts. The reason I can't / won't leave bits around is the dogs, the bitch will hoover them up (whereas the dog will look at me and say "not on your life mate"). 

It's just the smell, that's all. The deer are manageable, the goats... well... not. Horrible. 

Very happy with the outcome. Some peroxide next. They won't go in the house though, not really my scene. They will be shed adornments.

----------


## 300CALMAN

My last one spent so long in the garden that it only smelled of dirt. 
nice head btw

----------


## dannyb

clearly I need a bigger shed  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Micky Duck

I surely hope you got some potatoes and green veges and asked young fella if he liked silverbeet as you added it to pot after you took heads out???? oh might have to add a bit of rice too to descise the wiggly stuff....

----------


## gonetropo

> I surely hope you got some potatoes and green veges and asked young fella if he liked silverbeet as you added it to pot after you took heads out???? oh might have to add a bit of rice too to descise the wiggly stuff....


i would eat the goats head, but not the green horrid stuff

----------


## Marty Henry

Try boiling with a handfull of washing soda in the water to kill the stink but dont use an aluminum pot.

----------


## Mooseman

Nice goat @Flyblown a nice shaped goat head is a good trophy, bit underrated  I think. Jezze you sure must have had that young fella going, don't think I would eat it either. ( the soup that is)

----------


## Pengy

Local Indian community will thank you very very much for Goat brain aparently

----------


## Flyblown

They are welcome to it @Pengy.

Got a fair bollocking this morning when Her Highness realised I’d used her favourite soup pot for boiling stinky heads.

I have just cleaned it. Like eight times. With baking soda and bleach. I keep getting sent back to the sink with a stern “not good enough”. I think it's reached the stage where she’s being malicious, just because.

----------


## Mooseman

At least you now have a dedicated goat head boiling pot if you buy a new one for the missus.

----------


## Flyblown

True. A dedicated head boiling pot. Sounds a bit Jeffrey Dahmer though.

The pot fits perfectly over my head. Two eye holes and its a proper Ned Kelly. I think I will adopt it as part of my Doomsday prepping. And as part of my Domestic Protection Kit. 

Smells like a hospital toilet now! Clean as (hopefully).

----------


## gonetropo

> True. A dedicated head boiling pot. Sounds a bit Jeffrey Dahmer though.
> 
> The pot fits perfectly over my head. Two eye holes and its a proper Ned Kelly. I think I will adopt it as part of my Doomsday prepping. And as part of my Domestic Protection Kit. 
> 
> Smells like a hospital toilet now! Clean as (hopefully).

----------


## Flyblown

Turned out all right. Camera is struggling a bit in this bright light though.

----------


## Micky Duck

tidy....

----------


## tanqueray

Nice flyblown. A fallow buck and a good billy head are two trophies I’ve been trying to get for a while. So far I’ve only seen fallow hinds, and no goats over 20”.

----------

